# retroverted uterus, no gestational sac



## lubuto

Hi. Missed my period on 21 May 2011. Got positive pregnancy home tests done,probably about five. on 22nd went to a local clinic and HCG test came back positive. Went to another clinic for second opinion on 26th May and positive test returned. Then decided same day to go see an OB and have some blood work done since i had a miscarriage i August 2010. Checked blood and urine, all fine, did a third clinical pregnancy test which came back positive. Doctor said i should have an ultrasound to see whats happening and health position of my organs. All of them came back good. Had very few pregnancy symptoms, like mild tugging sensations and pulling in the belly, a bit of backache and tender sore breasts on the sides. However there was no gestational sac noted and this was 4 weeks gestational date. He said perhaps its too early because the scan seemed to show signs of a residual reaction.

symptoms have practically been on and off since, mainly disappeared that i can go to bed with a bit of fatigue and sore breasts but i wake up feeling "not pregnant" and i tested yesterday again at home just to be certain, test came back positive.

Today woke up feeling not pregnant and decided to go get a second opinion. Did a trans-abdominal ultrasound and it came back with no sac seen, no sign of residual reaction and its 5 weeks and 3 days now.

last night i had terrible but not constant cramps, no bleeding since. I feel like the second ultrasound has run away with any hope i could have had.

Could the fact that i have a tilted/retroverted uterus be a cause

has anyone gone through this?


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Very possible. I had an ultrasound at 4.4 weeks showed nothing but a thickened uterus. Five weeks 3 days showed just a sac. I am now 14 weeks and doing great. If your hcg level is good I wouldn't worry. As hard as it seems to, just be patient. A transabdomonal ultrasound makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Should if been a transvaginal. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

And I had bad cramps too.. Lower back and abdomen. It's still wary for symptoms- mine didn't come till 7weeks. I thought i ha symptoms at 4 weeks but my ob said it's mind tricks and usually don't see symptoms till 7+ weeks


----------



## lubuto

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Very possible. I had an ultrasound at 4.4 weeks showed nothing but a thickened uterus. Five weeks 3 days showed just a sac. I am now 14 weeks and doing great. If your hcg level is good I wouldn't worry. As hard as it seems to, just be patient. A transabdomonal ultrasound makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Should if been a transvaginal. Let me know if you have any questions!


Thahks Hun.

I am waiting a week to do an internal scan. for now, am just normal. Bit of sore boobs but only felt at night. Just decided to rest my nervousness and did a home pregnancy test with wonfo hpt and test is still postive, though not a s strong red as its been before. I think i need to check my HCG levels and know what is happening with them.

Thanks again and sticky baby dust all the way for u:hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Some tests will not be as bright as others.. For me the lines appeared faster when i took my second and third Test (I didnt believe it lol). And honestly hun I do not understand why they didn't do an internal. I had cramping and week to er for it because I did not trust my first doctor and they always do an internal until approx 12 weeks. Can you try that?


----------



## lubuto

JaydensMommy1 said:


> Some tests will not be as bright as others.. For me the lines appeared faster when i took my second and third Test (I didnt believe it lol). And honestly hun I do not understand why they didn't do an internal. I had cramping and week to er for it because I did not trust my first doctor and they always do an internal until approx 12 weeks. Can you try that?

Yeah will def do internal in few days time. i shouldbe 6 weeks by then from last normal period


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Best of luck hun. Keep me posted? Add me so we can keep in touch :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, from all that you have said, I can see no reason why you shouldn't still be pregnant. 4wks is way too early to pick anything up on US, and at 5wks it's a bit hit and miss. Pregnancy symptoms for me never came to after 5/6wks in 3 pregnancies - one of those a twin pregnancy.

I have a retroverted uterus, and never caused any conception/pregnancy problems, so don't think you have anything to worry about on that score. I think maybe you are understandably very anxious given your previous miscarriage, and are micro managing this pregnancy hun. It's still so early, that symptoms and scans are not gonna help yet. Try to relax darlin, this could actually be ok xxx


----------



## lubuto

lizziedripping said:


> Hi hun, from all that you have said, I can see no reason why you shouldn't still be pregnant. 4wks is way too early to pick anything up on US, and at 5wks it's a bit hit and miss. Pregnancy symptoms for me never came to after 5/6wks in 3 pregnancies - one of those a twin pregnancy.
> 
> I have a retroverted uterus, and never caused any conception/pregnancy problems, so don't think you have anything to worry about on that score. I think maybe you are understandably very anxious given your previous miscarriage, and are micro managing this pregnancy hun. It's still so early, that symptoms and scans are not gonna help yet. Try to relax darlin, this could actually be ok xxx

Thnaks a lot Lizzie. I f i read this before yesterday i would have relaxed and not troubled myself with anxiety which sent me testing again because i felt deep inside as though something is wrong. tested at night and again with early morning urine and test came back negative at 6 weeks 2 days. Gosh i have hardly slept. Never had a negative or even slight positive since i missed my period. I am yet to get my period but now test is negative


----------



## lizziedripping

:( So sorry darlin. You absolutely will get your sticky bean hun, keep strong, and very soon you'll be holding your much longed for baby in your arms xxxxxxx


----------



## lubuto

lizziedripping said:


> :( So sorry darlin. You absolutely will get your sticky bean hun, keep strong, and very soon you'll be holding your much longed for baby in your arms xxxxxxx

Hope it turns out that way for ,e. Happy baby dust your way n Hugs:hugs:


----------



## Luvablelass

Your story is so much like mine sweetheart!! I found out I was pregnant 4 days before af was due... I kept testing till I'd missed af by 4 days and all my lines were very faint and like you said before "something just didn't feel right". At the 5 week mark I was booke in for a transvag scan because I'd been cramping bad, had virtually no preg symptoms and was going out of my mind. The nurses did a preg test and it came back neg:shrug: and the scan showed I had a retroverted uterus, a stimulated ovary but no sac :shrug: so she gave me another test to take in 2 weeks if I hadn't gt my period! Anyhoo I tested with my own cbd test when I got home that day and it was positive 2-3 weeks!! But that night I started bleeding and did so for the next 11 days. I'd had an early miscarriage without no real confirmation i was pregnant:cry: it's the worst thing to go through!!! I really hope this wasn't the case for you darling!!! Love and best wishes n lots of babby dust!!! X x x x


----------

